

IOS 6 Adoption Rates Soar Following Google Maps Release - bane
http://apple.slashdot.org/story/12/12/20/2329233/ios-6-adoption-rates-soar-following-google-maps-release?utm_source=rss1.0mainlinkanon&utm_medium=feed

======
bane
Source is at: [http://www.ibtimes.com/apple-ios-6-adoption-rate-soars-
follo...](http://www.ibtimes.com/apple-ios-6-adoption-rate-soars-following-
google-maps-release-955120) but HN insta-killed it for some reason.

